# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Humour Informatique >  Un voleur arrt aprs s'tre connect sur Facebook pendant son vol

## Pierre Louis Chevalier

*Un voleur arrt aprs s'tre connect sur Facebook pendant son vol*

Facebook c'est bi-directionnel. Facebook renseigne les voleurs qui se font passer pour vos amis en leur permettant de savoir quand vous allez en vacance pour vous cambrioler sans risque, et inversement Facebook viens de permettre  la police d'arrter un voleur !

Selon le magazine amricain "The Journal", un jeune homme de 19 ans  de Pennsylvanie a t interpel au dbut de cette semaine sur une accusation de vol qualifi. Comment la police l' attrap ?  Simple : le voleur a laiss une trace, il n'a pas rsist  l'envie de se connecter  son compte Facebook pendant le vol, et il  oubli de se dconnecter de son compte, avant de quitter la maison avec deux bagues en diamants.

Les policiers sons arrivs  trouver son adresse en contactant les "amis" du  cambrioleur sur Facebook.

Jonathan Parker reste en garde  vue et risque un maximum de 10 ans de prison s'il est reconnu coupable. 

Peut on dire qu'il s'agit d'un cas de dpendance  Facebook ? ou juste un cambrioleur pas trs fut ?

----------


## s4mk1ng

Ah bah je penses que c'est surtout le voleur qu'est pas trs fute,fute l parceque ne pas rsister  la tentation de se connecter  facebook ::roll::

----------


## saturn1

pffffffff a sent grave le fake !!

----------


## souviron34

> pffffffff a sent grave le fake !!


non non..

Les Amricains ont mme une mission hebdomadaire qui s'appelle "The Dumbest Criminals"...

Il y a eu par exemple le mec compltement bourr, qui demande son chemin au volant de sa voiture  .... une voiture de police..
Le braqueur de banque qui arrive pas  se faire comprendre avec un bas sur la tte, et qui, s'nervant, enlve on bas
Le braqueur de banque qui s'endort dans le faux -plafond o il s'est planqu, et est rveill en sursaut par les employs arivant le matin,  et qui du coup tombe  travers le faux-plafond
....

----------


## cortex024

> non non..
> 
> Les Amricains ont mme une mission hebdomadaire qui s'appelle "The Dumbest Criminals"...
> 
> Il y a eu par exemple le mec compltement bourr, qui demande son chemin au volant de sa voiture  .... une voiture de police..
> Le braqueur de banque qui arrive pas  se faire comprendre avec un bas sur la tte, et qui, s'nervant, enlve on bas
> Le braqueur de banque qui s'endort dans le faux -plafond o il s'est planqu, et est rveill en sursaut par les employs arivant le matin,  et qui du coup tombe  travers le faux-plafond
> ....


justement, c'est ce qu'on dit, ca pue le fake

----------


## s4mk1ng

> justement, c'est ce qu'on dit, ca pue le fake


Bah quelquefois l'homme peut-tre trs bte...

----------


## Sekigawa

Je vois pas pourquoi ce serait un fake... il existe bien des idiots sur terre... et en Amerique n'en parlons pas  ::mrgreen:: 

Bref moi a me fait bien rigoler ^^

----------


## biboo_

> justement, c'est ce qu'on dit, ca pue le fake


Il suffit de lire les darwins awards pour se dire que tout est possible.  ::aie::

----------


## Pierre Louis Chevalier

> justement, c'est ce qu'on dit, ca pue le fake


a n'est pas un fake a  t relay partout, et c'est originaire de la presse crite US (donc logiquement vrifi contrairement aux blogs)

----------


## Invit

> il existe bien des idiots sur terre... et en Amerique n'en parlons pas


Au moins avec ce genre de phrase, on constate que l'Europe ne se porte pas mal non plus avec ces beaux prjugs...

----------


## souviron34

d'ailleurs il me semble qu'on a eu, il n'y a pas si longtemps (_hiver 97 ? quand il y avait eu du verglas sur tout le Sud_..) un chauffeur routier belge qui, vers le Sud de l'Alsace, son fuel ayant gel, n'avait rien trouv de mieux que de le rchauffer au.... chalumeau..  ::aie:: 

Et il transportait du chocolat... belge..

a avait donc fait une belle fondue au chocoloat sur l'autoroute du ct de Colmar, je crois...


Mais il y en a quasi-tous les jours, et de toutes nationalits...

Les 2 Franais (_couple h-f)_ qui avaient tlphon au Secours Maritime en Espagne il y a 3 ans (_je crois_) parce que leur bateau s'tait retourn, mais qui taient rest sur la coque.. et quand les mecs arrivent disent "non on taient seuls", et quand les pompiers plongent et qu'ils retrouvent un mec (noy) attach  une des banquettes.... 

Aprs ils avaient proclam leur innocence..  Et puis dit que c'tait le mec qui les avaient agresss... C'est sr, attach  une banquette et bateau retourn, il avait d tre pas mal violent  ::aie:: 

C'est bizarre, mais les flics avaint eu beaucoup de mal  les croire...

----------


## Sekigawa

> Au moins avec ce genre de phrase, on constate que l'Europe ne se porte pas mal non plus avec ces beaux prjugs...


Bah excuse moi s'ils sont incultent... quand tu vois que la moiti n'est pas capable de situer leur pays sur une carte du monde... Puis il n'y a qu' voir leur ancien Prsident donc bon niveau prjugs ils tendent des perches..

Aprs je conois qu'il y ai des personnes intelligentes aux USA... on les reconnait c'est ceux qui sont dj sortis de leur pays  ::aie::

----------


## souviron34

> Bah excuse moi s'ils sont incultent... quand tu vois que la moiti n'est pas capable de situer leur pays sur une carte du monde... Puis il n'y a qu' voir leur ancien Prsident donc bon niveau prjugs ils tendent des perches..
> 
> Aprs je conois qu'il y ai des personnes intelligentes aux USA... on les reconnait c'est ceux qui sont dj sortis de leur pays


arrtes, tu t'enfonces...  ::aie:: 

Parce que les Franais sont meilleurs en go ?Parce que les Franais, vus de l'extrieur (sans aller aussi loin) sont tous des Sarko, tous des Miterrand, ou tous des Le Pen ?Parce que les Franais savent qui est le Prsident Tchque, et o situer Sofia ?


P.tain, avant de critiquer et caricaturer les autres, regardez-vous le nombril !!

Comme avait dit Coluche :

"_Pourquoi le coq est-il l'emblme des Franais ? Parce que c'est le seul animal qui, les 2 pieds dans la m.rde, continue  chanter_"..

----------


## Sekigawa

Non mais ok on peut autant critiquer les franais mais j'aimes pas les amricains et je peux les critiquer plus encore..

Puis niveau gographie on leur demande pas o se situe sofia mais o se situe leur pays... Trouves moi un franais avec un QI raisonnable qui ne sait pas o se situe la France !

Ensuite excuse moi mais des exemples sur leur connerie je peux t'en trouver... Rien que le port d'arme je pense que c'est une grosse connerie c'est vrai ils sont telement intelligent que quand un gamin de 5 ans tu une de ses camarade de classe bah c'est un scandale mais pas touche au droit de porter une arme... ah oui a c'est intelligent... Et la scurit sociale ?? Et la retraite ??

Bref tu peux me trouver des franais con mais pas au point des amricains, je m'enfonce ? Bah tant mieux je m'enfoncerai jamais autant qu'eux...  ::nono:: 

Aprs chacun pense ce qu'il veut et je kiff mon nombril  ::D:  ::D:

----------


## Mdinoc

Je suis personnellement nul en Go, mme pour un Franais, donc ma connaissance personnelle n'est pas reprsentative.Peut-tre que non, mais c'est difficile  croire quand on parle de "la position franaise" sur certains sujets politiques...Je ne sais pas qui est le prsident tchque, mais je sais que Sofia est en Bulgarie, sans vrifier sur le Web.Ta citation de Coluche ne vaut rien parce qu'elle est prise hors-contexte.

----------


## Remizkn

> Ensuite excuse moi mais des exemples sur leur connerie je peux t'en trouver... Rien que le port d'arme je pense que c'est une grosse connerie c'est vrai ils sont telement intelligent que quand un gamin de 5 ans tu une de ses camarade de classe bah c'est un scandale mais pas touche au droit de porter une arme... ah oui a c'est intelligent... Et la scurit sociale ?? Et la retraite ??


Le port d'arme fait partie de leur socit, dans leur constitution ils y ont le droit et quand on vois le nombre d'amricains qui en possdent une et le nombre de mort par balle par ans chez eux on constate qu'ils ne sont pas totalement dbile et ne sont pas en pleine "_guerre civile_" entre voisins non plus. On a bien certains droits qu'eux non pas et qu'il peuvent critiquer tout autant: La scurit sociale ou mme notre systme de retraite(effectivement dans l'ide je trouve le notre plutt bien mais avec leur vu librale de notre societ ils peuvent tout autant nous critiquer).

----------


## Invit

> Bah excuse-moi s'ils sont incultes... quand tu vois que la moiti n'est pas capable de situer leur pays sur une carte du monde... Et puis il n'y a qu' voir leur ancien Prsident donc bon niveau prjugs ils tendent des perches
> 
> Aprs je conois qu'il y ait des personnes intelligentes aux USA... on les reconnait c'est ceux qui sont dj sortis de leur pays


Excuse-moi mais en tant que no-amricain, jai un peu de mal avec tes raccourcis. Cest peut-tre pour a que les Franais ont la rputation dtre arrogants.
Dailleurs, pour le ct donneur de leon sur les prsidents des autres pays, tu oublies un peu vite quun parti fasciste tait mchamment proche de llyse, il y a quelques annes Va tre crdible aprs a
Et Sarkozy avec Carla, tu penses que cest vraiment ce que lon projette de mieux comme image de prsident?

Jimagine que Stephen Harper ne te dis rien  pour cause dailleurs, tellement il est insignifiant  mais ne mesure pas ta culture sur tes prjugs.

Dailleurs, lAmrique est un continent pas un pays.

Voila, je n'entretiendrais pas davantage le sujet.

----------


## Sekigawa

Bon la discussion ne nous mnera nulle part vu qu'on a tous notre opinion, en plus on est en train de moisir ce topic lol

bref c'est vrai j'ai du mal avec les states qui est en effet un continent (qui a tout de mme un prsident) et bon j'avoue que notre prsident ne vaut pas mieux que a...

Je pense quand mme aller un jour aux tats unis pour voir de mes propres yeux leur socit et me faire une opinion qui ne sera pas bas sur des prjugs comme vous dites...

Juste une chose je n'ai jamais dit que les USA tait en guerre civile, je suis juste contre le port d'arme, les guerre etc... et malheureusment les USA ne sont pas bien plac  ce niveau l. Pour pas avoir encore  entendre "Ils ne sont pas si violent que a" voil une petite tude assez explicite ICI

Bon j'arrete, j'aime quand mme certains trucs chez eux qui me donnent envie d'y aller, notamment visiter certains tats.

Allez j'espre qu'on en restera l bien que ce genre de dbat m'amuse beaucoup  ::aie:: 

See Ya !  :;): 

P.S : Je suis fier d'tre Franais mais arrogant non je crois pas

 ::france::

----------


## Skyounet

> Bon la discussion ne nous mnera nulle part vu qu'on a tous notre opinion, en plus on est en train de moisir ce topic lol
> 
> bref c'est vrai j'ai du mal avec les states qui est en effet un continent (qui a tout de mme un prsident) et bon j'avoue que notre prsident ne vaut pas mieux que a...


Non mais tu es compltement  ct de la plaque.

Les States comme tu dis c'est un pays. L'Amrique c'est un continent. A ma connaissance y'a pas de prsident de l'amrique.

Je viens de passer 1 an  San Francisco et je peux te dire que la mentalit est bien diffrente d'en France. Les gens sont trs ouverts et beaucoup plus sympa qu'une majorit de franais. Je n'ai jamais vu une seule personne avec une arme, j'ai pas vu une seul fusillade et bizarrement j'tais plus  l'aise la nuit dans le quartier o j'habitais que dans le quartier o j'habite en France.

C'est bien la raison pour laquelle aprs un an aux US j'ai dcid de m'exiler (travailler) au Canada ( Montral) pour viter de rester en France !

Et pour finir, tu penses qu'il nous faudra combien d'annes  nous avant d'avoir un prsident noir ? La on se demande qui sont les plus ouverts hein...

----------


## Mdinoc

D'un autre ct, mme aux tats-Unis il y a des prjugs sur leurs habitants...

----------


## souviron34

> D'un autre ct, mme aux tats-Unis il y a des prjugs sur leurs habitants...


de la mme manire qu'il y en a en France..  ::D: 


Si Dany Boon a eu l'ide de faire "les Ch'tis" et le succs qu'il a eu, si Pasqua et Gaudin ont t les seuls  avoir un accent du midi (que certains humoristes reprennent allgrement) c'est que a existe aussi chez nous..

On ne peut pas en tirer une gnralit..

----------


## cortex024

je crois aussi qu'tre "anti-amricain" c'est une mode, a fait "IN" ces temps-ci quand je vois les arguments avancs  ::bravo::

----------


## Lyche

::aie::

----------


## souviron34

> 


oui, et ??


A "Qui veut gagner des millions", j'ai vu plein de gens bien Franais, jeunes ou vieux, scher sur des trucs ..bien plus vident..


1) Quel empereur appelait-on d'aprs sa barbe ?

a) Charles-Quint
b) Charlemagne
c) Napolon
d) Csar


2) Qu'est-ce que les Rois Mages ont apport  Bthlem  la naissance de Jsus :

a) des jouets
b) de la layette
c) un gateau
d) de l'encens


Rponses des candidats :

1) d
2) b ou c

 ::aie:: 




Autre question (pas dans un jeu) mais que je te pose ( rpondre dans les mmes conditions, c'est  dire de tte et sans aide, que la blonde) :

Quelle est la capitale du Maharashra ?

----------


## Mdinoc

Franchement, autant je rponds D sans problme  la question 2 (bien que n'tant pas Chrtien, et je sais en plus que la rponse n'est pas complte), autant pour la question 1 je me retrouve contraint  procder par limination (et rpondre B)...

*Question subsidiaire:* Est-il normal de considrer une question biblique comme "vidente"? Un candidat musulman criera  la discrimination!

*Edit:* Oups, pas vu la dernire question. C'est la premire fois que j'entends ce nom. Je pense qu'il faut quand mme parler de pays "clbres", comme par exemple les membres permanents du conseil de scurit de l'ONU (moins le Royaume-Uni et la France si on veut tre tolrant). Si on ne sait pas situer la Russie et la Chine sur une carte (et peut-tre le Japon, l'gypte ( cause des pyramides!), le Canad, le Brsil, l'Australie...), l je parle d'inculture

----------


## souviron34

> Franchement, autant je rponds D sans problme  la question 2 (bien que n'tant pas Chrtien, et je sais en plus que la rponse n'est pas complte), autant pour la question 1 je me retrouve contraint  procder par limination (et rpondre B)...



 :8O: 

On vous a pas appris "Charlemagne, l'Empereur  la Barbe Fleurie" ??






> *Question subsidiaire:* Est-il normal de considrer une question biblique comme "vidente"? Un candidat musulman criera  la discrimination!


Oh !! M!!!!!!! rde.....  


Marre du politiquement correct...

MAIS l'ISLAM EST BASE SUR LE CHRISTIANISME !!!!!

Jesus fait partie de l'islam et du Coran.. C'est un prophte.. Ce n'est juste pas le dernier et le plus puissant...

Alors oui une question biblique est vidente pour un Chrtien, un Musulman, ou un Juif...


Et elle devrait l'tre pour un athe...

----------


## Mdinoc

> On vous a pas appris "Charlemagne, l'Empereur  la Barbe Fleurie" ??


Non.
De plus, ce n'est pas l un nom, mais plus un pithte homrique. Charlemagne n'a pas t nomm d'aprs sa barbe, mais d'aprs sa propre "grandeur".

(au passage, la question subsidiaire tait une boutade, hein... Je suis athe personnellement)

----------


## souviron34

> *Edit:* Oups, pas vu la dernire question. C'est la premire fois que j'entends ce nom. Je pense qu'il faut quand mme parler de pays "clbres", *comme par exemple les membres permanents du conseil de scurit de l'ONU* (moins le Royaume-Uni et la France si on veut tre tolrant). Si on ne sait pas situer la Russie et la Chine sur une carte (et peut-tre le Japon, l'gypte ( cause des pyramides!), le Canad, le Brsil, l'Australie...), l je parle d'inculture


parce que la Hongrie en fait partie ???  ::cfou:: 


Pour la rponse  la question, c'est au mme niveau que la Hongrie par rapport  l'Europe  ::P:

----------


## Deadpool

> On vous a pas appris "Charlemagne, l'Empereur  la Barbe Fleurie" ??


Non. Moi le seul truc de Charlemagne dont je me souviens, c'est la date de son couronnement (25/12/800).





> Et elle devrait l'tre pour un athe...


Pourquoi?  :8-):

----------


## Mdinoc

Je n'ai pas dit que ne pas savoir o se trouvait la hongrie tait preuve d'inculture; celle-l je veux bien te l'accorder (personnellement, je la situerais au sud-est de l'Allemagne, un souvenir des cartes pr-seconde-guerre dans mon bouquin d'histoire).

----------


## souviron34

> Non.
> De plus, ce n'est pas l un nom, mais plus un pithte homrique. Charlemagne n'a pas t nomm d'aprs sa barbe, mais d'aprs sa propre "grandeur".


Grandeur ?? Barbe Fleurie ??

J'avoue avoir du mal...


Que je ne me souvienne plus de l'nonc exact (pithte ou nomm) ne change rien au fond...

Toutes les gnrations d'coliers (mme ceux s'tant arrts au Certificat d'Etudes) de 1870  1980 le savaient...

CQFD..

----------


## souviron34

> Je n'ai pas dit que ne pas savoir o se trouvait la hongrie tait preuve d'inculture; celle-l je veux bien te l'accorder (personnellement, je la situerais au sud-est de l'Allemagne, un souvenir des cartes pr-seconde-guerre dans mon bouquin d'histoire).


oui, mais si ce n'est pas a, c'est rigoler du fait qu'elle pensait que l'Europe tait un pays...


Eh bien mon exemple est pareil...

----------


## Mdinoc

> Grandeur ?? Barbe Fleurie ??
> 
> J'avoue avoir du mal...


Charle*magne*. Pas de notion de barbe dans ce nom.

----------


## Mdinoc

Mais on dbat de quoi, exactement?

Y a-t-il toujours quelqu'un qui essaie de prouver ou rfuter qu'il est possible d'tre stupide au point voqu par le message originel?

----------


## souviron34

> Charle*magne*. Pas de notion de barbe dans ce nom.


c'est exact, mais je ritre que dans toutes les gnrations d'coliers depuis la naissance de l'Ecolle Publique, Laique, et Obligatoire par Jules Ferry, il tait enseign comme "l'Empereur  la Barbe Fleurie"..

Alors peut-tre qu'on ne vous l'apprend plus comme a, mais c'est le mme cas pour cette fille..

Les Amricains de 50 ans comme moi savent trs bien o se situe l'Europe, la Hongrie, etc...

----------


## souviron34

> Mais on dbat de quoi, exactement?
> 
> Y a-t-il toujours quelqu'un qui essaie de prouver ou rfuter qu'il est possible d'tre stupide au point voqu par le message originel?


lol non..

Mais a fait plus que m'nerver l'anti-amricanisme primaire se dgageant de certains messages...

----------


## Lyche

Je voulais trouver celle de :

Quel est l'astre qui tourne autour de la terre :
a - la Lune
b - le Soleil
c - Mars
d - Jupiter

rponse: hmm je vais faire appel  l'avis du publique..
-> vote : rsultats 43% pour la lune 56% pour le soleil

JPF savait plus trop quoi faire  ::aie::  le candidat  perdu  ::haha:: 

dans le genre vido fun dans le mme domaine
-> 



et ce qui m'a fait rire dans l'autre vido, c'est la question existentielle qu'elle se pose sur l'Europe "je sais qu'ils parlent Franais l bas.. mais  partir de l est-ce que la France est un pays .."  ::aie:: 

Edit : a me fait penser  la vido d'une femme qui vient poster son CV dans une boutique et voyant qu'il n'y a personne prend du fric dans la caisse et laisse son CV. Le tout film bien entendu  ::aie::

----------


## david06600

> je crois aussi qu'tre "anti-amricain" c'est une mode, a fait "IN" ces temps-ci quand je vois les arguments avancs


L'anti amricanisme n'est pas nouveau, et ce n'est pas une mode.
Tu peux lire quelques articles de Jean Cau sur le sujet.
En voici un que je viens de trouver sur le net pour commencer

----------


## Remizkn

J'ai l'impression que le but de se jeune ado voleur (et un peu en retard intellectuelement) tait de crer une mega polemique sur _Developpez_, mettre donc en place une guerre civile des dveloppeurs franais, radier toute technologie franaise et au final dtruire la France...(apparement)

----------


## cortex024

> L'anti amricanisme n'est pas nouveau, et ce n'est pas une mode.
> Tu peux lire quelques articles de Jean Cau sur le sujet.
> En voici un que je viens de trouver sur le net pour commencer


je n'ai pas dis que c'tait nouveau, mais la lecture de l'article ne change rien  mon ide.
ca fait chic de placer une remarque anti-ricains  ::?:  (rfrence  la chanson de Renaud: les bobos)

----------


## gmotw

> Y a-t-il toujours quelqu'un qui essaie de prouver ou rfuter qu'il est possible d'tre stupide au point voqu par le message originel?


Si tu veux, dans ma ville on a eu un type qui a tent de cambrioler un opticien... en face d'une gendarmerie. (peut-tre pas sobre par contre)

----------


## souviron34

> Si tu veux, dans ma ville on a eu un type qui a tent de cambrioler un opticien... en face d'une gendarmerie. (peut-tre pas sobre par contre)


 ::ccool::

----------


## Remizkn

> Envoy par gmotw  Voir le message
> Si tu veux, dans ma ville on a eu un type qui a tent de cambrioler un opticien... en face d'une gendarmerie. (peut-tre pas sobre par contre)


+1  ::ccool:: 
(faut dire ils sont riches, c'est bien connu)

----------


## _Jnie_

> Si tu veux, dans ma ville on a eu un type qui a tent de cambrioler un opticien... en face d'une gendarmerie. (peut-tre pas sobre par contre)


Ou il a pas vu la gendarmerie  ::mouarf::

----------


## beekeep

le cas inverse :

 ::fleche::  Un Amricain prouve son innocence et sort de prison grce  Facebook

n'importe quoi  ::roll::

----------


## Higestromm

> Et pour finir, tu penses qu'il nous faudra combien d'annes  nous avant d'avoir un prsident noir ?


Heu ... quand un candidat noir viendra avec un programme serieux ?  ::aie::

----------


## Remizkn

> Heu ... quand un candidat noir viendra avec un programme serieux ?


+100  ::ccool::

----------


## david06600

Pourquoi tout le monde veut un prsident noir ?
Il y en a des prsidents noirs en Afrique.

----------


## Remizkn

> Pourquoi tout le monde veut un prsident noir ?
> Il y en a des prsidents noirs en Afrique.


 Parceque beaucoup croit que c'est une preuve de progrs (je vois pas trop le progrs la dedans mais enfin c'est ce qu'ils croient...), et que sous pretexte qu'il est noir il sera moins "mchant" que les vilains prsidents blancs.

----------


## david06600

> Parceque beaucoup croit que c'est une preuve de progrs (je vois pas trop le progrs la dedans mais enfin c'est ce qu'ils croient...), et que sous pretexte qu'il est noir il sera moins "mchant" que les vilains prsidents blancs.


Prouver un progrs en quoi ?  C'est a que je voudrais qu'on m'explique chez ceux pour qui c'est une fixation.  Prouver que l'homme blanc n'est pas ou plus un soi disant raciste ?  C'est la seule forme de "progrs" que je puisse voir , prouver, dans le fait de vouloir a tout prix un prsident noir.  0u alors c'est la Obamania  ::?: .
Bref je pense juste que certain font une fixation la dessus sans se poser les bonnes questions ou alors qu'on m'clair.

----------


## Remizkn

> Prouver un progrs en quoi ? C'est a que je voudrais qu'on m'explique chez ceux pour qui c'est une fixation. Prouver que l'homme blanc n'est pas ou plus un soi disant raciste ? C'est la seule forme de "progrs" que je puisse voir , prouver, dans le fait de vouloir a tout prix un prsident noir. 0u alors c'est la Obamania .
> Bref je pense juste que certain font une fixation la dessus sans se poser les bonnes questions ou alors qu'on m'clair.


Eux seuls ont la rponse...

----------

